# Barnes Foot Powered Mortise



## BigD184321 (Aug 30, 2016)

Who might have info on a Barnes Foot Powered Mortise Machine. Value, Parts, or for sale. Thanks.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Try going to the vintagemachinery site, clicking on 'manufacturer index' and searching for Barnes. There were several variations of the name/company… here is an ad by the W.F. & John Barnes co. as an example:










Once you go to a specific manufacturer, you can search through the photo index for them to see if one is similar to what you have, and look up the documentation and other info about it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

